# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  area secreta un poco rara...

## Magnano

Hola a todos!
pues eso, que el area secreta esta muy bien (algo muerta, paro bien) pero tiene un problema, yo cuando la veo todo esta vacio, no veo los nuevos posts ni nada de eso, solo los puedo ver si accedo a ellos y llevo un tiempo asi...

saludos!

----------


## AHC

Puedes explicarme un poco mejor por privado  :Confused: ?

Saludos
AHC

----------


## anacrin

Querido amigo dcmoreno. Solamente me gustaria puntualizarte, un par de temas.

Por la parte que me toca, y viendo el excelente trabajo de mis compañeros, solamente decirte que el paso de magiapotagia a magiapotagia 2.0 es un trabajo costoso, duro y dificil.

Entre nuestras labores, esta el rehabilitar la seccion, como otras tantas cosas. Pero ya se sabe, despacito y buena letra, si entre todos queremos mejorar esto.

Si posees el acesso, te animo, a postear, para que tu mismo, le des la vida, que crees que no tiene. (Sin acritud ninguna)

Sin mas, un saludo.

PD Si tienes cualquier sugerencia o aportacion dubitativa, por favor, MP. Y trataremos, de solventar el problema.

----------


## DrkHrs

Antes de Navidades se bloqueo el hilo donde nos apuntabamos para el area secreta ya que se iba a valorar a los candidatos. No es que tenga ninguna prisa, pero ¿sabemos algo? ¿Existe ya el area secreta?

Un saludo.

----------


## Magnano

el area secreta existe, pero me parece que se siguen valorando candidatos porque hay a montones

a lo referente que anda algo muerta quiero decir que no tiene mucha actividad y ago lo que puedo, la verdad me cuesta responder a los temas sin saber cuales son los nuevos mensajes en el area secreta puesto que no me lo marxa y si no tengo nada que decir no digo nada, pero muchas gracias por tu aportacion y la tendré en cuenta, espero no haber parecido duro, que no es mi intencion ni mucho menos
gracias por tu tiempo y por tu dedicacion

saludos!

----------


## AHC

El tema puede pasar porque se cambio varias veces la forma de visualizar el foro y es posible que vuestros navegadores esten mostrando mal los iconos y mensajes nuevos.

Vacien su cache y entren nuevamente  :Wink1: 

Espero se solucione,

Saludos
AHC

----------


## oskiper

El tema es la poca actividad que tiene por ahora el área secreta, si entran a "nuevos mensajes" (arriba, entre "Calendario" y Buscar") aparecen TODOS los mensajes nuevos, incluídos los del área secreta, estoy viendo cómo #$&#37;# hacer que se vean los posts nuevos.

----------


## Magnano

no es problema del buscador, y buena idea lo de los mensajes nuevos, no lo había pensado

gracias a todos!

----------


## Ritxi

Pues a mi si me marca los nuevos temas.

Ariel, ¿podrias especificar, como vaciar eso del cache? Por si le pasa a más gente.

----------


## Magnano

a los moderadores si les salen los nuevos temas, si no recuerdo mal...

saludos!

----------


## jlfranco

No sé qué tal funciona, pero a mi también me marca todos los mensajes nuevos desde mi última visita, y los que aun sin ser de la última visita todavía contienen post sin leer y todo aparenta ir perfecto.

----------


## Magnano

en el area secreta?
yo lo veo todo normal menos el area secreta, que no me marca los nuevos posts...

saludos!

----------


## jlfranco

Puede que haya metido la pata respondiendo aquí, perdón, pero yo me refería al foro en general. Si se pasa algún MOD que borre mis mensajes. Pido disculpas por el malentendido.

----------


## AHC

> Pues a mi si me marca los nuevos temas.
> 
> Ariel, ¿podrias especificar, como vaciar eso del cache? Por si le pasa a más gente.


Facil:

Usando el Internet Explorer 7 hacen click en 


HerramientasOpciones de InternetSolapa GeneralClick en Boton Eliminar en la seccion "Historial de exploracion"Click en el Boton Eliminar Archivos Temporales de InternetClick en el Boton Eliminar Cookies

Con esto deberian volver el navegador a foja cero en cuento a archivos cacheados.

Por las dudas pueden probar visualizando el foro pulsando CRTL+F5...esto hace que el navegador no use su cache y traiga todos los datos directamente desde el sitio web.

Con otras versiones de Explorer es similar pero en otras solapas diferentes.

Espero sirva de algo

Abrazos
AHC

----------


## Magnano

no funciona, yo tengo el reiniciado automatico completo del explorador cada vez que lo cierro, es decir, a cada visita es como si lo usase por primera vez y no me funciona, de todas formas lo he probado y sigue sin funcionar

saludos!

----------


## Ritxi

Anda Alfonso,  :Eek:    nueva foto!!

----------


## Voidmain

A ver si puedo aportar algo de luz al asunto.
Oskiper, yo también te avisé de este fallo por MP, creo recordar, hacer algún tiempo.
Al ser ascendido a mod he comprendido el porqué de que no se haya solventado el problema todavía...
Desde mi "ascenso", puedo ver correctamente el area secreta. 

Corrígeme si me equivoco dcmoreno. Ves el índice de subforos del area secreta con todos ellos indicados como vacios, en gris. Y nunca cambia. Por mucho mensaje nuevo que haya, siempre indica como contenido "0 mensajes". Eso es lo que me sucedia a mí antes de ser mod. 

¿Oskiper, podría ser que haya algún problema con los permisos asignados a los usuarios a la hora de ver el índice de subforos?. Hablo desde el desconocimiento de la administración, que conste  :Wink1: .

P.D: Al igual que Ritxi, me ha sorprendido el cambio de "look", Alfonso  :117:

----------


## oskiper

> ¿Oskiper, podría ser que haya algún problema con los permisos asignados a los usuarios a la hora de ver el índice de subforos?. Hablo desde el desconocimiento de la administración, que conste .



Estuve toda la mañana con este tema, ya no sé qué más hacer para solucionarlo ya que estoy seguro que no es algo que se arregle desde mi panel de control, tendré que ponerme en contacto con el programador para solucionarlo.

----------


## Magnano

si voidmain, me pasa eso

saludos!

----------


## Magnano

> Estuve toda la mañana con este tema, ya no sé qué más hacer para solucionarlo ya que estoy seguro que no es algo que se arregle desde mi panel de control, tendré que ponerme en contacto con el programador para solucionarlo.


gracias por todo tu esfuerzo Oskiper

saludos!

----------


## Magnano

Para que veais lo que vemos nosotros

saludos!

PD: ahora todo el mundo sabra que uso linux...  jajaja

----------


## oskiper

Pffff, ver el foro así es horrible, apenas pueda hablar con el programador será lo primero que le pida hacer.

----------


## Magnano

el area se ha reabierto pero sigue exactamente igual...

saludos!

----------


## oskiper

Sí, el problema que me hizo cerrarla fue otro... al parecer había un filtración, por suerte nadie entró ni leyó nada, pero por las dudas cerré el área hasta que pude solucionar ese tema, me reúno con el programador en 2 semanas para solucionar este y otros problemas del foro.

----------


## Magnano

enterado, gracias por las molestias

----------


## Perfil Borrado

¿Alguien sabe cuando se volvera a abrir el hilo de postulantes?

Saludos

----------


## numismagic

los que pedimos acceso, cuando sabremos si nos permitis o no?

----------


## Ritxi

En breve se abrirá otra vez el post para postularse  :Rules:

----------


## numismagic

Los que ya nos postulamos, tendremos que volver a hacerlo?

----------

